# Last Call For Pips!!!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, bubba... It's been over three months since Squid beat you to a pulp with a fifteen shot of the finest smokes on earth! I realize the plume and age must have blinded you, and that other tiny exchange with Lok might have diverted you, but THIS IS IT!!! Respond to Squid's beating you to a pulp or PUBLICLY admit that you ain't really a Legend Killer in these parts... HAW!!! The Legend Killer has until December 1st to post a reply! Or consider him a complete and total has-been!!!

Squid Has Spoken!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

He's probably a little busy with twins latched onto his breasts.:biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

That may be understandable,,, BUT... When a HIT of fifteen sticks hangs over yer head for THREE MONTHS... I can only assume that Pips has GIVEN UP his Smack-Talk designation... <G> In case he doesn't recall the exchange, ask him about PLUME on a four year old Anejo... <G>

Squid RULES THE SEA!!! Always And Forever!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> That may be understandable,,, BUT... When a HIT of fifteen sticks hangs over yer head for THREE MONTHS... I can only assume that Pips has GIVEN UP his Smack-Talk designation... <G> In case he doesn't recall the exchange, ask him about PLUME on a four year old Anejo... <G>
> 
> Squid RULES THE SEA!!! Always And Forever!!!


Mario's done for after the last 3 b!tch slaps put on him at my hands. He didn't bother to try to keep up after the first one. He's in for another rude awakening yet.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

forgop said:


> Mario's done for after the last 3 b!tch slaps put on him at my hands. He didn't bother to try to keep up after the first one. He's in for another rude awakening yet.


Hmm... So I *WASTED* a hit of fifteen sticks? Oh, my! That makes me feel as good as the loos of the $1 to $3 Pass makes me feel... Damn! Find a Squid and cheat his ass... <G> Well, Pips has "OFFICIALLY" lost his respect in Squid's book... Anybody wanna talk about this privately? My email is in my profile!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You guys are all chumps in my book.....Squiddy...your hit was a mere slap on the wrist...there were some hard right hooks in there...but nothing that would knock out the GREAT LK. You must be joking....look at my bombing history son and take notes....those were KNOCK OUT PUNCHES! But I will deal with you....I let you live this long...but now you are just itching to get blown up!

And Duane...yes your last hit was a great shot....hurt more than Squiddys! LOL But again...the LK lives on....just because I let you still play in my playground, doesnt mean I wave the white flag. Cause as you clowns are throwing bombs my way and the same goes for BABBAGNOOSH BABBA GAGA...I am ripping through the CL community. But it seems I now need to place the focus back on you guys.....this will be very easy....thank you guys for making yourself such easy targets once again!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Some of you guys don't know when to let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

And with a couple young ones at home screaming and keeping the Giant up all hours of the night and you guys want to keep poking the Giant. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Mario-

You're much more like this guy than a Legend Killer. 

You may not want to go to work about Monday or Tuesday...tune in to CNN or Fox News to see the damage from home.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Dude... All I'm saying is that over the past three months Squid has lost over ONE HUNDRED cigars and FIFTY Custom Lighters to people who've disappeared from CigarLive... Sorry if I appear doubtful, but tell me truthfully that you blame me for feeling this way... If I'm wrong and called it incorrectly, you can have an official Squid Apology...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Dude... All I'm saying is that over the past three months Squid has lost over ONE HUNDRED cigars and FIFTY Custom Lighters to people who've disappeared from CigarLive... Sorry if I appear doubtful, but tell me truthfully that you blame me for feeling this way... If I'm wrong and called it incorrectly, you can have an official Squid Apology...


Squiddy....I understand your point....but this is my take. I have bombed almost every "core" member here within my first 2 - 3 months of signing up. I came here already with a bombing rep and member's picked up on that so it was easy to get the ball rolling. I bomb for pure pleasure, not to get great stuff back in return. Most of you have seen most of my collection and know I have everything I need. With that being said, the LK must have sent out several hundred cigars so far in my CL stay including full boxes of habanos for no reason. So I am the WRONG PERSON to doubt if you bombed me and didnt get a return fire. Obviously I did not disappear and it does suck that people took advantage of the Squid. But sometimes that is the chance we take by being great BOTLs! But this entire board knows how the LK rolls and how generous I have been. So with that being said..bunker down old Squid, cause you have just been bumped to the top of the list.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

He's backkk!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

The sheeite is gonna hit the fan...everyone...DUCK!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Dude... All I'm saying is that over the past three months Squid has lost over ONE HUNDRED cigars and FIFTY Custom Lighters to people who've disappeared from CigarLive... Sorry if I appear doubtful, but tell me truthfully that you blame me for feeling this way... If I'm wrong and called it incorrectly, you can have an official Squid Apology...


I'm handing out these apologies lined with gold... Although nobody has requested one as of yet... I apologize for this whole thing, but without a "receipt back" I'll be forced to list you as an "unacceptable resource"... Currently Squid has about thirty five people relying on my personal approval before indulging in trades/exchanges... Again, Squid apologizes, but the need for fulfillment or contracts is immediate, and trust is less than it was a year ago...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

What have you people done! With two brand new babies in the house, this guy never sleeps, his wife is most likely on his case, girls crying and now he's agitated. As if he didn't have a short fuse already! Nice going fellas. If anyone needs me, I'll be hiding under the bed.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I'm handing out these apologies lined with gold... Although nobody has requested one as of yet... I apologize for this whole thing, but without a "receipt back" I'll be forced to list you as an "unacceptable resource"... Currently Squid has about thirty five people relying on my personal approval before indulging in trades/exchanges... Again, Squid apologizes, but the need for fulfillment or contracts is immediate, and trust is less than it was a year ago...


no need to apologize to me squiddy....its cool...

and everyone else is correct....why stir the pot....now I'm just gonna put some people in a world of hurt for no good reason...and like always...innocent people will get hurt...I just dont go after the obvious!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Squids dead...ohhh and BTW.... my lil firework show blew your 15 stick hit outa the water squidy


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> no need to apologize to me squiddy....its cool...
> 
> and everyone else is correct....why stir the pot....now I'm just gonna put some people in a world of hurt for no good reason...and like always...innocent people will get hurt...I just dont go after the obvious!


Squid merely thought that with yer "Big Time" other committments, ya might have fergot about us'n leetle guys... Tell me how many Anejo's you've had with a year's growth of plume... HAW!!! Besides any of that... This is the last reminder from Squid... Fight back or admit defeat,,, <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Squids dead...ohhh and BTW.... my lil firework show blew your 15 stick hit outa the water squidy


Ahh... But you had return fire... Squid was ignored for three months... I don't doubt, I merely no longer trust... <G>


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Ahh... But you had return fire... Squid was ignored for three months... I don't doubt, I merely no longer trust... <G>


True, true... yours was an opening shot...


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Some people join just to get some free stuff. I really hate that. I sent out a bomb to one person and they sent back some nice stuff. I really appreciated that. I was on one mailing list and the guy who started it was a real scam artist. He scammed people and manufacturers out of lots of cigars. He was a real piece of work. I would never not return fire from someone. I think it is only fair and makes you a decent human being.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> True, true... yours was an opening shot...


aCTUALLY, i WISH i HADN'T EVEN BROUGHT ANY OF THIS UP...

Pips... Forget any of this... Lead yer own life... Hasta...

Anything sent to my address will be returned post haste...


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like Pips is gonna release hellfire on CL!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> aCTUALLY, i WISH i HADN'T EVEN BROUGHT ANY OF THIS UP...
> 
> Pips... Forget any of this... Lead yer own life... Hasta...
> 
> Anything sent to my address will be returned post haste...


LOL....what's a matter Squiddy...cant take the heat...you sure know how to dish it out.....dont run away poppa!!  Take your medicine like a man...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LOL....what's a matter Squiddy...cant take the heat...you sure know how to dish it out.....dont run away poppa!!  Take your medicine like a man...


Put yourself in my place for a moment... I've lost an even hundred cigars to CigarLive without a single stick given back... How much trust do you give to the other BoTL's on this board? How much "trust" am I supposed to give before I finally get pissed off? Well, golly gosh darn gee whiz!!! I'm willing to bet that whatever the amount, it certainly varies from person to person,,, Without my "reminder" would I have ever gotten a return from you? Most likely not, as it's not a major deal... Most people care about what he get... Few care about what they give...

So bottom line is... How many sticks should Squid prepare to lose under "normal circumstances"? And by what standards do I judge those people? Who decides any of these things? You? The Group? Me? Bottom line is that none of these things seem fair to me... You do whatever you please that makes you feel good about yourself... Just don't *EVER* ask me to give you the benefit i=of the doubt... Squid requires TRUTH from here on...

Exeunt
....30....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Squiddy.....you losing 100 cigars has nothing to do with me. That actually shows poor judgement maybe since you have chosen the wrong BOTLs on this board...maybe some fly-by-nighters...who knows. Everyone can get burned here and there...maybe 5 - 10 sticks...but 100?? I would love to know the names...
But now I'm getting a bit annoyed that you are throwing ME, out of all people in this mix. Knowing darn well what I have done on this board. So I have forgotten about you for a while...I forgot a few people for that matter. Sometimes "real life" takes the wheel and everything else comes second for a while. But dont say that without your reminder I would have never hit you back. Its almost like you are whinning now since you want return fire. You know I have alot of respect for you Tim on and off this board, but do not group me with people you "lost" 100 cigars with....that's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

And to also add that I have sent MANY bombs to BOTLs for no good reason and never saw return fire...and that is perfectly OK by me. Maybe the bombing etiquette thread should be read again. I bomb to bomb...an I enjoy doing so. You and I actually started to build a war, which actually calls for return fire. Its a different story. But at the same time, others launched attacks on me as well....so people get shuffled. But it sounds like you are taking your 100 cigar lost out on me....I'm a wrong dude Tim.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

You can call it whoever you see it... Squid does however control of one thing... Make this situation correct in my eyes, or lose that sign by which we recognize each other by...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

well I just had to state my point since this thread starting to move in a totally different direction and I am sure others would agree....

but with that said old man....its still ROUND 1....and its my turn!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I've read em all up to this point and only laughed once. :lol:



Mtmouse said:


> He's probably a little busy with twins latched onto his breasts.:biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid officially BACKS OFF... We'll see what happens after the New Year I guess... I will not press a point...


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hmm... So I *WASTED* a hit of fifteen sticks? Oh, my! That makes me feel as good as the loos of the $1 to $3 Pass makes me feel... Damn! Find a Squid and cheat his ass... <G> Well, Pips has "OFFICIALLY" lost his respect in Squid's book... Anybody wanna talk about this privately? My email is in my profile!


Hey Squid - I'm really starting to get confused because I think I'm reading something here that I never expected to see. Are you saying that you expect folks to return fire for bombs/gifts? If so then there are an awful lot of folks here, including yours truly, who are in the same boat as you.

I look at it this way... I send sticks out to folks and they send sticks out to other folks. I gift because I want to and, as I've said before, most times I will privately ask for no recognition or retaliation.

So, a question...
When you bomb someone is it considered a gift or a trade. Are you expecting return fire and, if so, do those who don't retaliate get put on your shit list?

I gotta believe that I am misunderstanding this thread and if so I apologize for being kind of dense. But if there's something that I am misunderstanding, I would guess that I'm not the only one. Please help to clear this up for us.

...and what does the <G> stand for?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

WTF? I bombed you MR. FISHBAIT... back in Sept. I believe. And the only reason I hit Mario is because he insesantly reffers to himself in the 3rd person. I think he may have an alternate personality... much like "spanky". I'm sure you can relate with that one!

I think it may be time for a group hug. Or maybe a Bitch slap... I dunno.
Respectfully, <G>
RASH


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Blah blah blah


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> WTF? I bombed you MR. FISHBAIT... back in Sept. I believe. And the only reason I hit Mario is because he insesantly reffers to himself in the 3rd person. I think he may have an alternate personality... much like "spanky". I'm sure you can relate with that one!
> 
> I think it may be time for a group hug. Or maybe a Bitch slap... I dunno.
> Respectfully, <G>
> RASH


Nope, the exchange wasn't a bomb... It was an "I'll hit you with the best stuff I have, and you'll hit me back to see who has the best armorment". If it were something similar to a bomb, I'd have NEVER expect any reply whatsoever... But a stand there while I smack you and then you hit me back, actually requires a two-sided exchange... Only one side occurred in this so far. And actually, I'd prefer if the rest of you who have opinions but no vested interest in this deal, please refrain from further comment... It's not really your business...

Thanks...

-Squid


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Hey Squid - I'm really starting to get confused because I think I'm reading something here that I never expected to see. Are you saying that you expect folks to return fire for bombs/gifts? If so then there are an awful lot of folks here, including yours truly, who are in the same boat as you.
> 
> I look at it this way... I send sticks out to folks and they send sticks out to other folks. I gift because I want to and, as I've said before, most times I will privately ask for no recognition or retaliation.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a bomb... Bombs I expecct nothing in return... This was more along the lines of a challenge of armorment; and the other side never replied... If it doesn't make any sense, why don't you just pretend that I never posted this in the first place... I felt SCREWED OVER and now I feel you're trying to defend somebody else who did the screwing... At this point I'd suggest either attempt to understand my side of the issue or keep quiet,,,


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Jughead said:


> Blah blah blah


Put up or shut up...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

HA HA HA. You are especially "crotchedy" this evening! What's a matter? Did they not have the "flavored" metamucil this evening? And I was responding only to the point that you had sent out over a hundred sticks to people on this board and not one return stick back. Your words, not mine. I wasn't butting in to you and Mario's deal. So sorry MR SQUID, I was not stating opinions to your situation, I was stating fact that I had sent you some sticks.
It has been some time since I have seen you go off on a rant like this... my only further friendly comments will be contained to the following phrase... "suck it!"


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I think squiddy is in need of some 'tang.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It's getting rough in here - definitely not very 'warm & fuzzy'. Bottom line, unless it's a trade, no gift/bomb/challenge/etc... should be issued expecting a retaliation. If you get one, fantastic. If not, move on or address it by PM. This thread has taken one of the the best aspects of the cigar community - gifts/bombs - and reduced it to gorillas seeing who can beat their chest the hardest. I'm in this forum to have fun - and this seem to be taking it in a whole different direction. You make the choice of what to send, when to send, who to send to or even not to send at all. Whatever choices you make, you have to accept them. Now can we just get back to the fun? 
Or I swear I will drop one mother of a ...... :lol: (just kidding)


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> It's getting rough in here - definitely not very 'warm & fuzzy'. Bottom line, unless it's a trade, no gift/bomb/challenge/etc... should be issued expecting a retaliation. If you get one, fantastic. If not, move on or address it by PM. This thread has taken one of the the best aspects of the cigar community - gifts/bombs - and reduced it to gorillas seeing who can beat their chest the hardest. I'm in this forum to have fun - and this seem to be taking it in a whole different direction. You make the choice of what to send, when to send, who to send to or even not to send at all. Whatever choices you make, you have to accept them. Now can we just get back to the fun?
> Or I swear I will drop one mother of a ...... :lol: (just kidding)


Mike, I agree whole-heartedly with what you said about the forum. I come here for enjoyment and this thread has made me think a lot about the site and the members on it. I have not experienced what the Squid has with the pass so I think I am still a little naive about what to expect from people. I think what this thread started out as was Squid seeking to rectify a "trade" with PiPs. I put trade in parentheses as it was a war they were calling each other out on. Unfortunately, Squid did not see what he was anticipating but I have no doubt Mario will live up to his end of the bargin. I think the thread just got a little out of control!

Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes here.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

What it comes down to is that Squid waged a war against the mighty LK a while back. He called me out since I was on a bombing run. I accepted his challenge and he wanted to strike first. So be it. He struck....at the same time the entire Smoke and Jokers struck as well. The LoK waged a war with the LK shortly after as well...the list goes on.... So Squiddy was pushed to the backburner a bit. I owe him a strike based on our war agreement. But for some reason, he is mentioning losing 100 sticks and my name in the same sentence. That needs to be revised since I have nothing to do with the sticks you sent to other people. I think my track record speaks for itself on this board and I have bombed more cigars than what many members here have in there collection. So you will get yours Squiddy...but after this big rant...it does take the fun out of it....


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Again, I hope I am not speaking out of turn as I am not part of either situation.

Both Squid and Mario have a right to feel what they are feeling. Squid was wronged in the pass that went wrong but has brought that into the feelings about being forgotten in the agreement Mario and he had to hit each other. 

Mario, I understand you being peeved in having the pass and your trade brought up together. They are two separate things but sometimes it is hard to pull them apart if they are happening around the same time.

Squid has a right to feel a little peeved at being pushed aside with everything else that happened with the bombs a flying. 

I have no doubt you guys will work it all out and we can get back to the happy and friendly place we are all used to!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> It wasn't a bomb... Bombs I expecct nothing in return... This was more along the lines of a challenge of armorment; and the other side never replied... If it doesn't make any sense, why don't you just pretend that I never posted this in the first place... I felt SCREWED OVER and now I feel you're trying to defend somebody else who did the screwing... At this point I'd suggest either attempt to understand my side of the issue or keep quiet,,,


Squid, I certainly understand the issue here with what went on regarding a certain "pass" and the loss of a buttload of your personal sticks. For that, I am very sorry. Believe me, if I had a 100 sticks that were of the quality of what you lost, to give to you, they would be yours right now.

However, I am at a bit of a loss with what else is going on here with regard to this particular thread. This last post seems to be directed towards the wrong person/people, IMHO. I think perhaps that all of us are guilty of living in our own heads over the last few months. I know there are a few different people of us who posted in this very thread, that had some serious life situations happen and that during that time, cigars take a back seat.

If this thread is in particular, a personal matter between you and Mario, I fail to understand why this is not a private conversation between the two of you? We ALL know the both of you are top notch individuals, so why the fuss in involving the rest of the CL community in a personal matter? I mean it's not like either of you packed up and left CL? In my estimation, this thread seems to confuse the lines between different situations and disparate issues that involve you and other people and not you and Mario, per se.

My humble suggestion is that this matter be taken off-line and honorably discussed between the two of you. I do not think that there is anything that any one of us could offer that the two of you would not be able to figure out yourselves. I would hate for this to be an issue that divided two of the Stalwart members of this community. That, to me ,would be a tragedy.

That is my humble opinion.

Most sincerely,

CD


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> ...At this point I'd suggest either attempt to understand my side of the issue or keep quiet,,,


Ya know, Squid. I was trying to understand your side. In fact, I even said that I may have misunderstood and that's why I asked for clarification. I followed the whole "I'm better than you are" dog and pony show, and, quite frankly, I didn't understand that it was tit for tat. There were no "pass rules" or any other clarification. You apparently had something in mind that I and possibly others didn't understand. That's why I didn't understand why you were calling people out on this.

But when you're the one publicly airing out the laundry, you have no right demanding that I or anyone else here keep quiet unless we understand "your side." Frankly, I do understand your side now, and I still think you went overboard. When you post something on a public board concerning people who are respected and liked here you ought to at least be willing to shed some light on your reasoning. It doesn't follow that anyone should assume you are right and everyone else is wrong if they don't know what's going on, especially when the others involved have proved themselves just as you have. I'm really not ready to form my opinion about someone here on your word no matter how many people you have, in your words, "_relying on my personal approval before indulging in trades/exchanges..._"

I'm sorry you feel that you got screwed by a number of folks here, but aside from 50Dean, I would expect that others you have called out probably would have responded quite properly had they gotten a PM instead of a public spanking and a threat that you wouldn't be recommending them for trades and such. And then to put it out there publicly that you've lost respect for someone and tell us to continue the conversation in private if we want just ain't right. Do you really feel it's fair to slam someone publicly then tell us all that the conversation is effectively over? If you truly feel that the rest of us who don't have a vested interest stay out of it, then don't suck us into it. Take it off line!

I really don't feel that anyone except 50Dean has done anything here to tarnish their reputation, yet your last post in that thread reads



> Squid would like to reserve that possibility for himself at this point... Also I must point out that there *IS* a remote possibility that this is an oversight, or he is in the hospital or something of that nature. I'll not write 50dean off completely just yet...


So why are you writing off respected members and trying to tarnish their reputation?

Do me a favor and don't send any bombs this way.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

This is like some bizarre Andy Kaufman comedy sketch.
Not to mention one of the most insulting thing I've seen on
CL yet. Should I wait for the funny part or is this it?


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

Squid I hope you lose a 100 more sticks.

You are pathetic.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

This is starting to get out of control. Squiddy. You know where I stand with you and the pass. I think its crap. bt let me tell you. When I get bombed or gifted stuff. Im incredibly appreciative and make sure to at the very least say thanks. i also like to bomb others as well. Whatever you had with any of the members of this board needs to be taken up PRIVATELY with them. Starting this little shotgun fight is not necessary. Kill this, its useless and unnecessary. Seriously Tim...kill it.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I also just want to be clear that I'm not trying to call out Mario. I know he's one of the most giving BOTL's on CL. I just enjoy talking smack to him whenever I get a chance. I think he's MORE than proven himself to others.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I also just want to be clear that I'm not trying to call out Mario. I know he's one of the most giving BOTL's on CL. I just enjoy talking smack to him whenever I get a chance. I think he's MORE than proven himself to others.


Thank you Duane....and I enjoy our smack wars as well!  I happy to see the community recognize what kind of BOTL I am. But ya know what's funny....I squashed this in my very first post in this thread.....go back and read it. I answered his request and said game on.....so why didnt this end there?? No, he kept on carrying on for no reason and continued to cry. So I addressed it again and still nothing. Unnecessary drama....


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im amazed at the generosity by both you and Squiddy. You came on and instantly went to town. Squid has been consistant with his generosity as well. I dont think its necessary to question your loyalty to the people here or Tims. 

I hope this thing stops here.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you Bill.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> This is like some bizarre Andy Kaufman comedy sketch.
> Not to mention one of the most insulting thing I've seen on
> CL yet. Should I wait for the funny part or is this it?


I agree, isn't this supposed to be the happy time of the year; the Holidays? I should go to the "UnOfficial Complaint Department" and lodge a complaint about this thread! 

Hope this over now.


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

..... <- I am using these dots instead of adding more garbage to the pile. 

This entire thread is poor taste. I am sorry I read it.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Thank you Duane....and I enjoy our smack wars as well!  I happy to see the community recognize what kind of BOTL I am. But ya know what's funny....I squashed this in my very first post in this thread.....go back and read it. I answered his request and said game on.....so why didnt this end there?? No, he kept on carrying on for no reason and continued to cry. So I addressed it again and still nothing. Unnecessary drama....


BTW...check your PM's.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> He's probably a little busy with twins latched onto his breasts.:biggrin:


I still think its funny! 
Hope the wife and kids are doing well.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I have bombed almost every "core" member here within my first 2 - 3 months of signing up.


note the ALMOST every core member...HA :lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Nope, the exchange wasn't a bomb... It was an "I'll hit you with the best stuff I have, and you'll hit me back to see who has the best armorment". If it were something similar to a bomb, I'd have NEVER expect any reply whatsoever... But a stand there while I smack you and then you hit me back, actually requires a two-sided exchange... Only one side occurred in this so far. And actually, I'd prefer if the rest of you who have opinions but no vested interest in this deal, please refrain from further comment... It's not really your business...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> -Squid


Then why the hell would ya post it on an open forum?!?!?!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

forgop said:


> I also just want to be clear that I'm not trying to call out Mario. I know he's one of the most giving BOTL's on CL. I just enjoy talking smack to him whenever I get a chance. I think he's MORE than proven himself to others.


I still think I can take him!!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I feel like this whole thread is something that was written by David Lynch and then used as an un-aired episode of Twin Peaks....

Without getting too far involved into this, I just want to say that in my book, Mario is above reproach here. I'm not trying to toot anybody's horn, but I've seen nothing but complete graciousness from Mario, and I know I'm not the only one. If my memory serves me correctly, Mario's wife just had twins and this will most definitely take up a lot of his time - _both now that the babies are born and before, in taking care of his wife._

Hopefully, this has been taken care of via PM's, where it should have been in the first place. Just my two cents...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> What it comes down to is that Squid waged a war against the mighty LK a while back. He called me out since I was on a bombing run. I accepted his challenge and he wanted to strike first. So be it. He struck....at the same time the entire Smoke and Jokers struck as well. The LoK waged a war with the LK shortly after as well...the list goes on.... So Squiddy was pushed to the backburner a bit. I owe him a strike based on our war agreement. But for some reason, he is mentioning losing 100 sticks and my name in the same sentence. That needs to be revised since I have nothing to do with the sticks you sent to other people. I think my track record speaks for itself on this board and I have bombed more cigars than what many members here have in there collection. So you will get yours Squiddy...but after this big rant...it does take the fun out of it....


The Smoke & Who????
Can someone tell me what a core member is-Is there a membership fee???-I don't want to call out Squid or Mario--I just want Santa to bring me some smoke's for Christmas....No Reindeer Turds Please---LOL


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> That may be understandable,,, BUT... When a HIT of fifteen sticks hangs over yer head for THREE MONTHS... I can only assume that Pips has GIVEN UP his Smack-Talk designation... <G> In case he doesn't recall the exchange, ask him about PLUME on a four year old Anejo... <G>
> 
> Squid RULES THE SEA!!! Always And Forever!!!


Kids over cigars any day of the week. Great time in his life right now so please let him enjoy it.


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't believe I am even chimming in on this, but this really got my heart pumping...As I know both of you.

First and most importantly First...
(sorry for bringing this up pips) Pips's wife was bed ridden with the pregnancy of twins...Having twins is insane enough...having a wife in pain and unable to give even close to 100% is even another...Pips congrats btw...glad everything went well. 

And Squiddy...your crying about 15 cigars? 15 cigars???...DO YOU KNOW HOW RIDICULUS U SOUND???I understand that you called this battle...the battle was accepted and you never received your return fire...ok...BIG DEAL...I never complained when you called me out to send you the best sticks I had for your best sticks and NEVER got returned...Yeah look at the OLD Ghost threads...yeah yeah I am/was the ghost...squiddy callled me out...I sent him STELLAR sticks over $200 worth...got nothin back and squid called out the ghost for a battle...Did I complain? I could care less...I thought it was a little messed up since u waged the war...but did I ever say a word??? NOPE.
Did I as the ghost not send out over A $1,000 worth of cigars with other people's return addresses so that I would not get return fire? 

That's a botl my friend, take note....


What about when your house was broken into...did u not receive cigars from botls because they cared? do you think they are complaining about return fire??


Pips has given away more cigars than you'll ever smoke....cigars that most could NOT afford, or even find if they could afford....How dare ANYONE call out PIPS and call him untrustworthy or not credible....NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE has been more generous than he....and now you will make him think twice about being so generous...nice.

I am so dissapointed squid...quite honestly I am disgusted.

I think u need to move on...Your on this board for ALL THE WRONG REASONS...and you have now made yourself look quite pathetic and have turned fine BOTLS into enemies.

Even your apologies sucked.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> I can't believe I am even chimming in on this, but this really got my heart pumping...As I know both of you.
> 
> First and most importantly First...
> (sorry for bringing this up pips) Pips's wife was bed ridden with the pregnancy of twins...Having twins is insane enough...having a wife in pain and unable to give even close to 100% is even another...Pips congrats btw...glad everything went well.
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Scoop said:


> WOW!!!


That wraps this thing up.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you Sam.....you sir are the man.


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

He is no man.

He is a ghostly visage with stock in UPS.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mario just go back to raising those future legend killers:redface:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Duck everyone...fortunately I'm heading down much further south from NY and will be in Florida when this thing lands.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> I can't believe I am even chimming in on this, but this really got my heart pumping...As I know both of you.
> 
> First and most importantly First...
> (sorry for bringing this up pips) Pips's wife was bed ridden with the pregnancy of twins...Having twins is insane enough...having a wife in pain and unable to give even close to 100% is even another...Pips congrats btw...glad everything went well.
> ...


Yup, that Pips he sure is a great guy isn't he?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow... the mighty Ghost.... I was not on this board when he was tearing it up, but I do know of his legend. Too bad he doesn't list his address, cause I feel like I need to bomb him. Not that he needs it or anything, just on principal....


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wow... the mighty Ghost.... I was not on this board when he was tearing it up, but I do know of his legend. Too bad he doesn't list his address, cause I feel like I need to bomb him. Not that he needs it or anything, just on principal....


His address is out there. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

forgop said:


> His address is out there. You just have to know where to look.


I think I pointed him in the right direction in a PM...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ehhhhh, this isn't the place to talk about the Ghost anyways....


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Nope, the exchange wasn't a bomb... It was an "I'll hit you with the best stuff I have, and you'll hit me back to see who has the best armorment". If it were something similar to a bomb, I'd have NEVER expect any reply whatsoever... But a stand there while I smack you and then you hit me back, actually requires a two-sided exchange... Only one side occurred in this so far. And actually, _I'd prefer if the rest of you who have opinions but no vested interest in this deal, please refrain from further comment... It's not really your business..._
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> -Squid


You should have kept this to a pm if you didn't want the community to chime in.

Mario, you are a stellar BOTL in my book.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> I can't believe I am even chimming in on this, but this really got my heart pumping...As I know both of you.
> 
> First and most importantly First...
> (sorry for bringing this up pips) Pips's wife was bed ridden with the pregnancy of twins...Having twins is insane enough...having a wife in pain and unable to give even close to 100% is even another...Pips congrats btw...glad everything went well.
> ...


Mario is a great guy, we all know that.

As far as squid goes he can say the wrong things sometimes or maybe people just don't understand where he is coming from. But he is not a bad guy and he is not here for all the wrong reasons!
And as far as the bomb you sent him with no return from him? Your right you killed the hell out some guys on here without anybody know who you was, I didn't know who you was untill you just posted this. I was there when Squid opened this bomb you are talking about and I must say it is one of the best bombs I have ever seen, freaking great! But you didn't send him your address, he didn't know your address, and Stogie would not tell him who you was! So to dog him for not returning fire to somebody who he only knew as The Ghost and had no address just isn't right.

I wasn't going to post on this thread anymore but I just had to when I read this. I wish none of this was every posted in any thread, but it was. I for one think that both Squid and MaduroPiPs are both great BOTLs and am sorry that all of this was aired out! And of course no disrespect to you either because you are a great BOTL as well and I have seen your work.


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

TX,

No disrespect taken my friend.

I may have been a little hard on Squid in that thread, but I was really fired up after reading everything and shot from the heart so to speak. I know Squid and met him as well, which made writing that even more difficult. 

I wish Squid would have simply PM'd Mario, but he didn't, so without sounding like a jerk, he's kinda getting what he asked for...

As far as the squid not knowing I was the Ghost, (nd I hate that I revealed it)..he did know. I promise you that. And he very gracefully thanked me when he saw me...The reason I chimmed in is because he is complaing about something that he did himself. I didn't call him out...That's not my style...I just liked giving high end smokes to the innocent while making return fire impossible...IMO, squid just wanted in on the action. Which is fine. Trust me I told him I would "return to sender" his bomb anyway...but again out of respect I wouldn't have. 

Squid has given a lot to this forum, and has bombed quite a few members...which is why I really didn't get all the fuss from him in the first place...

I just drew the line when he went after Mario...There was no call for it.

At the end of the day I have no ill will towards him or anyone else for that matter....

in the words of the great Rodney King..."Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree Sam, can't we all just get along LOL.
And thanks for the info, but I wish I didn't know who The Ghost was


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I agree Sam, can't we all just get along LOL.
> And thanks for the info, but I wish I didn't know who The Ghost was


well, my cover was blown somehow anyway...and i have put the ghost to "rest" for a while.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Well this thread pretty much sums it up. 

I have gained alot of respect for some, and lost even more for others. Who they are...well it's not hard to see. 

You're a good man Mario.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Well, I guess I had a part in this, too. There was nothing about anyone not returning a bomb that got me stoked. What got to me, and still does, is that Squid did call out Mario publicly. On other boards Squid would be called, and considered, a FOG. Because of his standing on this board he, above most, can put doubts in people's minds about anybody's sincerity and reputation. What was being said by him made no sense to me, given what I had seen from Mario in the past, so I asked about it.

Here's where it get's messy for me. Squid seemed to think that it was ok for him to trash talk Mario in public but no one had the right to ask him to elaborate in public. He effectively said to me, "This is my side, now believe it and shut up." I get kinda pissy when people do that to me.

I know a lot of folks like and respect Tim, and from what I understand he's a good BOTL, but he was out of line here both to Mario and the rest of us who asked for clarification. Now it seems that rather than try to rectify the situation he has just gone away, and it seems that this is getting to be a recurring theme with him. I apologize to the board for my hard line, but I have seen people take advantage of their pecking order in the past, and it is one of my personal hot buttons.

It's not going to bother me if he chooses to come back, especially since so many folks like him. But if he's going to act as if he's above anybody else on this board, then it's not going to bother me if he stays away. There are lots of folks here that I respect and even admire, but that stops real quick when they start taking advantage of that respect and admiration. Squid has put himself in that position and it's my opinion that he needs to address this whole situation, at least privately, with Mario.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid officially BACKS OFF... We'll see what happens after the New Year I guess... I will not press a point...


I'm sorry guys. I think its time to let it rest, Tim has.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

canney said:


> I'm sorry guys. I think its time to let it rest, Tim has.


I agree about letting this go. But it brings up some interesting points that were mentioned on the Podcast. Maybe a new thread to talk about a code of ethics would be a good idea.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Code of Ethics--You mean a Dress Code??????:lol:


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

He's a good man, their a good man, your a good man, I'm a good man, we all are good men BLAH, BLAH, BLAH GET F**KING OVER IT AND LET IT GO!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> in the words of the *great Rodney King*..."Can't we all just get along?"


Surely tongue-in-cheek, but anyways, didn't he just get shot in the face?!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Surely tongue-in-cheek, but anyways, didn't he just get shot in the face?!


ha! I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Surely tongue-in-cheek, but anyways, didn't he just get shot in the face?!


OUCH - that would hurt!


----------

